# I'll introduce myself with a poem



## east_coast_tom

Hello all! I wish you all a pleasant evening, or pleasant day, depending on where exactly your homes are. 

I am Tom, and I hail from my imagination. My job is the universe, and my life is cake.

Here is a poem, and I sincerely hope you like it. 

The Moon 

There was a light out beyond the trees I'd wished to see
and the blood in me had swirled as whirling leaves twirled
whispering their nighttime chills in the breeze.

It was this sensation
the very feeling of eerie vibration
that had led me across the moonlit field to the trees.
I felt a gust of winter wind point which way to go
and a few strides later, low and behold
there was a majestic pine
standing lined with perfect handholds. 

So away I scurried up the tree
to see the sight I'd wished to see
Feeling this array of strange-like shivers of glee.
Would you like the recipe?

Feel one part uncertainty
Two parts curiosity
Then, saute your soul in a full moon's energy,
and you have me,
scampering up that tree.

The branches in my hands pulled me higher and higher
and a luminous moon was getting bigger and brighter,
until it was everything I could see. 

It's light lit the night 
shaking my mind with a brilliant bright
and from a shaken mind
thoughts fell into line
all strung out on nonsensical twine.

It was there that I breathed with the tides of life,
to make apparent the missing link --
High up on the limbs of the tree, 
I kicked back and decided to think.


_________________________

I hope you enjoyed!

-east


----------



## Dropkick

A quick correction. You introduced yourself when you said, "I am Tom." Therefore, a better name for the topic would've been _I'll introduce myself and also post a poem._
Just sayin'.
 Just kidding. Welcome to the forums.
The cake is a lie.


----------



## Hawke

So... what _kind_ of cake? 

Hi, Tom. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Flapjack

Welcome to WF, Tom!

You don't have to explain it to me. I understand that when your life is cake, any kind of cake will do. 

I enjoyed your poem. I won't critique it, since this isn't quite the right place for that sort of discussion, but I did like reading it. Don't feel shy in telling us a little bit about yourself as well. 

Alex


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF East :hi:

The cake may be a lie, but the cookies are scrumptious! :cookie:


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Tom. Welcome yo WF. 
You could post your works on the forums if you want critique from the members. WF is a give and take community, so you'd have to critique on the works of others to get some on your own. Enjoy your time on the site.


----------



## Flapjack

You have some interesting righting for sure Tom. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing some more of it.

Like Candid said, this is a give and take community. Try reading some of the other works on here and giving some critiques first. Get to know how everything works and then give us the chance to enjoy your work. You can read the rules and guidelines to getting critiqued at the links in my signature. 

Thanks Tom and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## east_coast_tom

Yes, I would love to do such things, however there's a bit of a blockade. I have to give my thoughts 10 times before I can post in the critiquing forums. Not to worry though, I have plenty of thoughts.  

 But yes! I've done some poking around on this site, and let me tell you, I like it. 

But no! I feign tragedy, and beg the forgiveness of the masses. 

Internet people, I bid you a good and restful evening! 

Corn-fed to the point of starvation, with only three more posts to freedom.


----------



## Aderyn

Well I love your style Tom, and Brenda ... what a heroine!!! 


Welcome


----------



## Flapjack

east_coast_tom said:


> Yes, I would love to do such things, however there's a bit of a blockade. I have to give my thoughts 10 times before I can post in the critiquing forums. Not to worry though, I have plenty of thoughts.



Ahh, yes. The dreaded 10 post limitation. It is forced on us by the spammers of the online world. Most of us just greet some of the other newbies to get over the hump. It gives you the chance to get to know some of the other people starting off here at the same time as you. Your peers, so to speak. 

Enjoy your evening as well and I'm sure you'll be to 'freedom' in no time.


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to the forums, Tom.


Nickie


----------



## Gumby

Hi Tom and welcome. Anyone bearing gifts of cake is welcomed with open arms and if it's chocolate cake, well, come sit by me.


----------

